# Le Champion Ti Front Derailleur Adjustment



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

Has anyone gotten the front derailleur adjusted enough for the chain to not rub when on the big ring and the smallest rear cog?

I have it adjusted where it's much better than out of the box but it's still rubbing ever so lightly.

I adjusted the height and angle of the derailleur, then tweaked the H screw and not sure what else I can do.

It's a new bike with just one ride on it. Full Ultegra 6700 parts.


----------



## chillpills (Sep 7, 2011)

I have the sram red version and i adjusted mines according to the sram manual that they included..i adjusted mines so that the chain only rubs the front derailleur only when i'm on the smaller 39t chain ring using the 2nd to smallest cog. It is also suppose to rub when ur on the 53t chain ring using the 2nd to largest cog. So if u don't rub when ur on the 2nd smallest cog using the 39t chain ring u gotta adjust the front derailleur . Adjust the front derailleur so that it doesn't rub when u are using 3rd smallest cog with the 39t chain ring. Also adjust the front derailleur so the chain doesn't rub when ur on the largest chain ring using the 3rd largest cog and then maybe the chain will clear the derailleur when u are using the 53t chain ring with the smallest cog.


----------



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I didn't see a manual in the box but I guess I could have overlooked it. I'll check again.


----------



## stephen9666 (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm sure you can download the manual on the company's website. I got digital versions of all my manuals on the Shimano site.


----------



## chillpills (Sep 7, 2011)

Well the manual will pretty much will tell u not cross chain the 2 largest cog with the largest chainring and same thing goes with the 2 smallest cog with the smaller chainring. Thats what i got out of my manual, and when i understood that..it wasn't too hard to setup.


----------



## MattintheCrown (Jul 6, 2011)

This is more of a Shimano issue. Try the Shimano forum.


----------

